

FBI warns of attacks against WordPress-based sites run by ISIS sympathizers - paganinip
http://securityaffairs.co/wordpress/35808/cyber-crime/isis-hacking-wordpress-sites.html

======
ptaipale
The headline parses wrong. The sub-heading is correct:

FBI is warning that individuals sympathetic to the ISIS are running mass-
hacking websites exploiting known vulnerabilities in WordPress.

(I.e. these attacked WordPress-based sites are not run by ISIS sympathizers;
it's that ISIS sympathizers might attack just about any WordPress site that is
vulnerable.)

